# Late Post 45# Jack



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

sorry its a late post, but i just got a pic of a 45# jack i caught off the pier on a stud hardtail........and one a lil smaller hit first, but ran straight under the pier and snapped me off:banghead....so i tied on a mono rig with a 7/0 hook and threw out another hardtail and witin a minute i saw this guy shoot out from under the pier....an hour give or takefighton 15# line...fun as hell!!!!


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

ill give it 25.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *DukeDevil91 (9/13/2008)*ill give it 25.


this coming from the kid that postedup pictures of 4lb bass and claimed they were 10lbers? haha


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

the scal i used was old, but it read...20 kilos....and i did check twice....i think we can all agree that it is a stud jack tho


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a nice size JC.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive never tried one, let me know how they taste.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sailfish(shannon) and I have smoked Jack its not bad...Fishy dark meat but decent


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice fish!! never heard of anyone eating em but alot of ppl dnt like spanish and i love em, tell us how they taste!!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Regardless of the actual weight, EXCELLANT catch! I am sure the fight was fun as hell too! Good for you! :clap

btw,tried to convert your pic so it would show in the post and couldn't, sorry! :banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, nice pic! Glad to hear theres some around, I've still yet to get one on fly.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that was a hard fighter:clap:clap


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (9/13/2008)*very nice fish!! never heard of anyone eating em but alot of ppl dnt like spanish and i love em, tell us how they taste!!


my uncle in titusville caught one around 20lbs and as soon as they caught it they blead it....he said when they cut the filets out the meat was almost white.....i dont know how he cooked it...prolly ended up making fish tacos or fried it but he said it tasted better than king


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

This Redfish I caught weighed 21 pounds. I'm basing it off of that.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah Dukedevil91...well thats an oversized redfish and you've got it out of the water, that's posession and that's against the law...and you probably injured it taking it out of the water, how long was it out are you sure it swam away. And did you have a valid fishing liscens when you caught it, because if you didn'tthat's stealing from law abiding citizens. And..and... I've caught a 21 lb fish and it was bigger than that,I think your lying.

Sucks dosen't it? Stop ruining posts, if you don't like a post or don't believe what someone says, just keep moving, there are plenty other posts. I bet you didn't like it when someone called you out on your fish pictures, I mean you were just trying to share a post and someone had to flame it, didn't they?


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not flaming at all. When people flamed my Bass post, I joined the fun. Bigger than any Jack i've ever caught. By a lot.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice Jack! I bet that was a blast of a fight.


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

nice fish. However i dont think hes 45lb. maybe 30 and thats streching it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

If that fish is 45 pounds you may be in for a world record. The world record for jack crevalle for 16 lbtest is 44 lb 8 oz.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Dylan (9/13/2008)*Sailfish(shannon) and I have smoked Jack its not bad...Fishy dark meat but decent


yea it was alright but id rather eat cobia!! haha


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *DukeDevil91 (9/13/2008)*This Redfish I caught weighed 21 pounds. I'm basing it off of that.




not trying to be a jerk or anything but looking at the pic of my brother's 28lb red and my 20-25lb red i would give ur red like 15. 



but nice jack i can never get them to eat off the pier huge school one day and like ever one hooked one but me the wouldn't touch my bait.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

39 inches. 21 lbs.


----------



## pete bender (Aug 29, 2008)

> *twat waffel (9/13/2008)*sorry its a late post, but i just got a pic of a 45# jack i caught off the pier on a stud hardtail........and one a lil smaller hit first, but ran straight under the pier and snapped me off:banghead....so i tied on a mono rig with a 7/0 hook and threw out another hardtail and witin a minute i saw this guy shoot out from under the pier....an hour give or takefighton 15# line...fun as hell!!!!


nice yellow fin:bowdown lol j/k nice and fun fish


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice fish man, and you had fun catching it, and thats what its all about...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish bro!!!!!


----------

